
What 19th-century Calcutta’s street cries revealed about its food and politics - akkartik
https://scroll.in/magazine/834289/what-19th-century-calcuttas-street-cries-revealed-about-its-food-and-politics
======
throwthisawayt
As a Bengali, I was hoping for more detail and context here.

